# I think it’s a great deal



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I check Pocket Predators site at least once a week. Anyway for someone wanting to try one of Bills designs, here are two kits worth considering.


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

This would be a great thing for some one wanting to learn how to assemble shooters. Maybe not wanting to spend all there pennies on a work shop of tools or dont have access to trees and a saw. (city dwellers or apartment renters?)

Glue,some kind of pin, Shaved down mop handle, or colored pencil. and about 1002 & 1/2 sand paper samples.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great idea NSFC My intentions for showing these are to bring these awesome slingshots at a great price to someone wanting to get started in slingshots, but not sure what style they want. A person could buy them both and still not have a lot invested. I figure for someone just starting out, they may not know all of the vendors.


----------



## NSFC (Mar 31, 2020)

You is a smarttish dude. Generous, and often thinking of others. I would want to be on your bad side especially because I know your grand kids can shoot and have blow guns.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lol besides, the one year old is all boy


----------

